
Ask HN: What do I do with my unpaid internship? - throwawaysl__
Hi HN,<p>Context: I&#x27;m an experienced web and iOS developer, from a third world country. I&#x27;ve been freelancing for over three years now, and since I&#x27;ve taken up iOS development - it&#x27;s been difficult to find work in that domain.<p>So, I ended up combing through Angel List, and found a startup that was hiring for iOS. It was based outside of my country, in a first world nation, and ended up interviewing with them. What they mentioned was an 8-week unpaid internship, which I wasn&#x27;t okay with. This was similar to spec work from clients, and I&#x27;m aware of how toxic it is both to the industry and to myself.<p>But without much options, since the startup claimed that there is a full-time opportunity at the end of the internship, I decided I&#x27;ll take it up, although reducing the term to 6-weeks instead. I&#x27;m in a place where leaving the country is my priority, so this seemed like a possible solution at the time.<p>Problem: 3 weeks in, and I feel no drive to continue working for no money, I could instead work on my pet projects. I brought this up to the founders, and they said that bringing that up was already a flag because I was enquiring about finances. I know I&#x27;m being played for work here. But There are 3 more weeks left before which they could potentially make an offer, which I presume is largely going to be based on equity from what I&#x27;ve gathered so far. Now, I&#x27;m not interested in that at the moment. I need the money to pay my bills, and I&#x27;ve burned 3 weeks already.<p>I have signed a contract with the company for 6 weeks, but have no drive to continue work with them.<p>I&#x27;ve learned a lesson here. But should I wait it out for 6 weeks before I get out, or what kind of consequences will there be if I choose to get out before that?<p>Any advice is appreciated.<p>P.S: If you&#x27;re a company looking to hire interns, and not pay them&#x2F;pay them in equity -- Please don&#x27;t.
======
dozzie
Are you sure this 6-week contract is valid at all? Because in the US (since
you never provided any information about where you are, I assume typical US
arrogance) I hear that a contract is only valid if both sides get something
out of it.

~~~
throwawaysl__
It's outside of the US. I'm sorry, but I don't want to disclose the location.

~~~
dozzie
Dude, how the heck do you expect _any_ sensible advice on your contract if you
don't want to disclose what laws are you subject to?

~~~
throwawaysl__
Sorry, that makes sense. It's Scandinavia if that helps.

------
Petrakis
I took an unpaid intership, did my best and they started to pay me some
bonuses (we were 4 doing the intership and only I got paid), at the end (after
270h) I got a 6 month contract and Im still working there.

